# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Në kërkim të romancës >  Xhelozia!

## ooooo

*Xhelozia!*
Cfare eshte per ju xhelozia??


Per mua eshte mungese vetebesimi, pra dyshojme per ate nqe mendojme se nuk jemi te mjaftueshem!

----------


## ^AngeL^

xhelozia = mos besim,idiot/e
ose fundi i dashuri.

----------


## Visage

Hmmmm, sigurisht qe c'do gje duhet te jete me karar kur i thone, sepse xhelozia e tepert besoj se eshte si semundje mbytese qe shkaterron gjithcka.

Por xhelozia ne romance, besoj se eshte me se normale, dhe besoj qe "Pa xhelozi s'ka dashuri".

----------


## ^AngeL^

> Por xhelozia ne romance, besoj se eshte me se normale, dhe besoj qe "Pa xhelozi s'ka dashuri".


xhelozia ne dashuri normale,,,si te duket kur te thot i dashuri,,mos ke tjeter ose te dyshoj tek ti,,kur ti ne mendje ke vetem ate,,,ky o kulmi..un per vete se duroj dot.

----------


## caca

jam dakort me mesazhin qe ke derguar femmedecarriere.

----------


## Visage

Caca loool te pakte jane ata qe e mbajne mend ate.  Thanks!

Angel, personalisht, besoj se eshte vetem normale qe te kesh xhelozi ne dashuri, sepse ne fund te fundit ate person e do vetem per vete, dhe s'do t'a besh share.  Nuk e di por s'e kam provuar ndoiher qe te bie ne dashuri dhe te mos ndjej xhelozi.  KURRE.  
Dhe nuk po bej fjale per xhelozi te cmendur se ate s'e duroj dot as vete, po ne fakt nese i dashuri im nuk eshte xheloz e shof si gje jo normale, dhe atehere me te vertete do dyshoja presencen e ndjenjave ne ate lidhje.  

Thjesht mendimi im.  I guess tenxherja gjen kapakun ne kete rast LOOOOOOL.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## 2043

Nese do te shpreheshim me gjuhen e matematikes , do te thoshim:
  Xhelozia = Dashuri + Mosbesim.

----------


## Visage

43sh  :pa dhembe:  (tamom si ne fshat e?), po normale, e paske gjet ekuacionin ti.  

Pastaj, kur vjen puna tek ceshtjet e ndjenjave, nuk mund te them qe e besoj dot dike 100%, se ne fund te fundit asnje s'eshte i perkryer.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## EkOnOmIsTi

_mua as qe sma ndjen fare per xhelozi hahahahahhaa e di pse se dhe zjarrmit tim sja ndjen per xhelozi loooooooolz_

----------


## DEA27

shenje inferioriteti!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## EkOnOmIsTi

dea mire kshu ate kallaballek mire e ke pas

----------


## DEA27

> dea mire kshu ate kallaballek mire e ke pas



TI MIRE SHIFRAT CTHONE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## EkOnOmIsTi

_ca shifrash me lal se kena heq dore ka keto gjena po mendoj me shume per veten time loooolz_

----------


## [xeni]

Xhelozia eshte (nder te tjera) edhe indikator!  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## SaS

ne nje lidhje xhelozia eshte frika qe ke qe mund te humbesh personin qe ke ne krah !!! pra pak xhelozi duhet ne nje lidhje !!!

----------


## chi_mai

xhelozia eshte nje faktor me shume per te krijuar nje lidhje sa me te ngushte
(pastaj varet ne ca shkalle shprehet kjo xhelozi) se mund te jete edhe nje arsye me shume per tu larguar nqs eshte nje xhelozi e semure.  :shkelje syri:

----------


## marsela

_Un jam tip xheloz, e pranoj.Me pelqen qe dhe i dashuri, burri te jete deri ne nje fare pike..Nga indiferenca kam me frike se nga xhelozia.
Ndjenja e xhelozise, per sa kohe s'eshte e tepruar, e ste kthehet ne obsesion, mendoj i jep me teper tone nje lidhje._

----------


## AlbaneZ

*Xhelozia është një ndjenjë që ekziston tek të gjithë ne.*

----------


## no name

> xhelozia = mos besim,idiot/e
> ose fundi i dashuri.



LoL Dashuria dhe inati na prishen rahatin  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Angjelini

Ne dashuri  duhet dhe pak xhelozi,  por ama dhe xhelozia e tepert  prish cdo gje  te shkurton  jeten    aapapppapa

----------

